# Vern Tator's Maple Burl Cut-offs



## BarbS (Apr 30, 2013)

This is one item I'm making from a recent trade with Vern Tator. it's about 6" long and 5-1/2" high, with a 2" clock face insert. Thanks for the trade, Vern! One man's trash, another woman's treasure.

[attachment=24095]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2013)

That's really nice Barb. How is it that you can take a scrap and turn it into a beautiful usable piece of art, and I look at it and say _"I wonder how many pen blanks I can get out of this?"_ 

Well done Barb.


----------



## Canetune (May 1, 2013)

That's really nifty and clever. I love how the gold on the face is complimented by the choice of wood.


----------



## BarbS (May 2, 2013)

Canetune said:


> That's really nifty and clever. I love how the gold on the face is complimented by the choice of wood.



Thanks, Janine. I think it makes a quite unusual desk clock. It'll be up for sale on Etsy soon. Time for photography becomes a problem. ;-)


----------

